# Wired Headset Button/mic



## Berzerker (Sep 16, 2011)

Are there any ROMs that have the headset button (pause/skip, call, end call) and in-line mics working? I've tried MIUI and Skyraider and neither seem to recognize the mic/button on my headphones. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------

